

Flaws in Scrum and Agile - henrik_w
https://www.pandastrike.com/posts/20150304-agile

======
dalke
"When the Agile Manifesto was written, waterfall development was king. Agile
deposed waterfall from its status as the dominant software development
paradigm."

Why do people say that? The book "Rapid Development", written in the 1990s,
comes straight out of the RAD movement, based out of Boehm spiral mode. "Rapid
Development" emphasized that iterative development is an industry best
practice, and that waterfall was only rarely appropriate.

It's like people want to believe in a mythology that we are the offspring of
recent, visionary revolutionaries, instead of the reality that there's a long
history behind what we do.

